# FS/FT: 1.5" Rotkeil Severum 3/$15



## Immus21

Rotkeil Severum fry for sale 1.5" and some over 2" now approx 15 left $7 each or 3/$15. Would also like to trade for some sub adult or adult sized BNP.

Severum fry Dec 27 - YouTube <-------------Severum Fry


----------



## mrbob

I seen these fish in person really nice fish way better then photo! i have some of the fry for a couple weeks now! there doing excellent eating like pigs lol! and growing like crazy showing nice stripes extremely healthy! hurry before there gone!

Thank you again for the fish!


----------



## Immus21

mrbob said:


> I seen these fish in person really nice fish way better then photo! i have some of the fry for a couple weeks now! there doing excellent eating like pigs lol! and growing like crazy showing nice stripes extremely healthy! hurry before there gone!
> 
> Thank you again for the fish!


That's great. They'll be in your big tank in no time!!!


----------



## Immus21

These guys are eating NLS grow and CBWorms like crazy!


----------



## Immus21

Bumpin up. Still many available...


----------



## Immus21

Biggest are now 1.5" and FAT, growing fast...


----------



## Immus21

Weekend bump.


----------



## Immus21

Bumpin it...


----------



## Immus21

Hmmm seems like my video isn't working. Will try and post a new one this weekend. They are much larger now anyways....


----------



## Immus21

Bump still haven't shot a new video but trust me these little guys are looking good! I will discount for 5+ fish. PM me and we'll talk...


----------



## Immus21

Bump! Video link fixed/added!


----------



## Immus21

Bump.........


----------



## Immus21

Pre weekend bump! Can possibly meet in burnaby/coq this weekend. PM me!


----------



## Immus21

Bump.......


----------



## Immus21

Sat morning water change bump! The Sev fry are looking great. Growing fast and super hungry. Come have a look and see for yourself!


----------



## Immus21

Bought about 30 juvie Pearlscale cichlids (Herichthys carpintis) from another hobbyist today. I only want a couple pairs so the rest are for sale. I have about equal amounts of the two body styles (short and regular). The regulars are between 2 - 3" and the shorts are in the 1" - 2" range. PM me for more details. Also still have some Severum juvies available...


----------



## mrbob

I want some of the short bodies save 4 short 2x regular want largest of both pls. can drop by maybe tomorrow evening or?

Thurs or Sun not sure yet will let you know thanks Calvin

Bob


----------



## Immus21

Bump! Adding a 8" True parrot cichlid FS too. Was using it to mellow out my male Severum but going to keep a few of the Pearlscales instead... $40 for the true parrot.


----------



## Immus21

Bump......


----------



## mrbob

that Parrot is mine Please! SOLD thank you sir! him a nice fish lol


----------



## Immus21

mrbob said:


> that Parrot is mine Please! SOLD thank you sir! him a nice fish lol


Alright mrBob. It's all yours. Parrot sold pending next Sun comes...


----------



## mrbob

Thank you sir look forward to the pearl scales! see you Sunday!


----------



## niteshift

Pm sent. ... ...


----------



## Immus21

PM replied. Looks like I may be driving into Mission Sat if anyone else is interested I can meet/deliver to Mission Sat depending on time. Bump!


----------



## Immus21

Going to be in Mission tomorrow around 10:30am if anyone from out that way wants any fish. Please PM for meeting location if interested!


----------



## Longimanus

I love my little severum, so cute and such nice markings at such a small size!


----------



## Immus21

Longimanus said:


> I love my little severum, so cute and such nice markings at such a small size!


I'm glad you like your little Severum! The stripes go away as they get older and they develop their striking adult coloration.


----------



## Immus21

Only 3 or 4 of the short bodied Pearlscales left. Still have lots of regular bodied left. Also only have about 20 Severums left, growing very fast and fat.


----------



## niteshift

Cant thank you enough for the fish, the Pearlscales colored right up within minutes of going into their new digs, even the little Severums have settled right in and had color come back. Thank You. Thank You. Thank You.


----------



## sunshine_1965

Pm sent your way.


----------



## brezilian

any trades for those pearlscales


----------



## sunshine_1965

brezilian said:


> any trades for those pearlscales


Yes he will trade cash for them.


----------



## Immus21

PM'd you Brez


sunshine_1965 said:


> Yes he will trade cash for them.


Yes, I will always trade for pictures of the queen!


----------



## Immus21

Bump all but 2 short bodies are sold or pending. Still have regulars and some Severum fry left....


----------



## Immus21

Short bodies are all gone. 5 regulars left and 20ish Severum left!


----------



## sunshine_1965

Thanks for a great deal on fish. They are all over the 135G. They are the perfect size and have lots of growing room.


----------



## Immus21

sunshine_1965 said:


> Thanks for a great deal on fish. They are all over the 135G. They are the perfect size and have lots of growing room.


No problem. Glad they are going to such a nice home!


----------



## mrbob

Thanks Calvin for a excellent deal and a very nice healthy fish! fish are all doing good they love the 135 gallon! true Parrot giant is very nice showing some very nice colors blue on top! really happy, he gets along with everyone right away! no problems! thank you so much!

those severums are beautiful and doing good to!!


----------



## Immus21

mrbob said:


> Thanks Calvin for a excellent deal and a very nice healthy fish! fish are all doing good they love the 135 gallon! true Parrot giant is very nice showing some very nice colors blue on top! really happy, he gets along with everyone right away! no problems! thank you so much!
> 
> those severums are beautiful and doing good to!!


Really happy to hear that Bob. You took home some very nice looking fish indeed. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Immus21

Bumpin it up. Please see first post for updated quantities!


----------



## Immus21

Bump! Still have a few Pearlscales that need homes!


----------



## sunshine_1965

These are great looking fish. I got 10 of them and love them. If they last too much longer I may just have to buy them. Someone buy them first please.


----------



## Immus21

sunshine_1965 said:


> These are great looking fish. I got 10 of them and love them. If they last too much longer I may just have to buy them. Someone buy them first please.


Thanks they are great fish. Just did a w/c and counted 7 Pearlscales left for sale. If someone comes and takes the last 7 all at once I'll let them go for $40. Also this weekend only I'll let the Rotkeil Severum fry go at 4/$20! Basically buy 3 get 1 free!!!


----------



## sunshine_1965

Immus21 said:


> Thanks they are great fish. Just did a w/c and counted 7 Pearlscales left for sale. If someone comes and takes the last 7 all at once I'll let them go for $40.


That is a great deal. Hope someone takes advantage of it before I lose my mind and buy them.


----------



## Tiwaz

I just know that I am going to kick myself for missing out on this, but if I set up another tank before Christmas my wife will kill me 
Love those Rotkeils.


----------



## Immus21

Tiwaz said:


> I just know that I am going to kick myself for missing out on this, but if I set up another tank before Christmas my wife will kill me
> Love those Rotkeils.


Just tell her setting up another tank is your Christmas prensent to yourself  Besides how long is that 60G "holding air" in your sig really gonna last before you fill it up???


----------



## Tiwaz

I plan on building a stand for it in the new year I just have to clear some items off the honey do list first.


----------



## Immus21

Saturday morning cartoons bump!


----------



## Immus21

Bump! Last group of 7 Pearlscales only $35! Good mixture of bigger and smaller ones. The Severums are back to 3/$20 and some are already pushing 2" and growing very fast! PM me with any questions...


----------



## sunshine_1965

I'll take them. I think I have lost my mind. They are beautiful fish and look great in the tank. PM sent.


----------



## Immus21

sunshine_1965 said:


> I'll take them. I think I have lost my mind. They are beautiful fish and look great in the tank. PM sent.


They are a very good looking fish.  Not crazy just excited... Returned your PM.


----------



## sunshine_1965

Pearlscale cichlids are spoken for and are no longer available. I will be picking them up tomorrow evening.


----------



## Immus21

sunshine_1965 said:


> Pearlscale cichlids are spoken for and are no longer available. I will be picking them up tomorrow evening.


Yeah. What he said...


----------



## Immus21

All the Pearlscales are sold! Thanks to everyone who took some. Still have some Severums. I will post an update video and some pics soon...


----------



## Immus21

Bump. Updated the video of the Severum fry in the first post. Larger ones are about 2" now...


----------



## Immus21

Bump! Price change. $7 each or 3/$15. I have about 15 left in the 1" - 2" range.


----------



## sunshine_1965

I picked up a few of these guys earlier. They have some nice colors. They are about 11/2" or so. Have made a great addition to the tank for sure. You will pay twice this price at any LFS. Get them while you can.


----------



## mrbob

mine are big getting some nice yellow colors on there bottom and nice black bars! very nice healthy fish! thanks again for the healthy fish!


----------



## Immus21

Bump to the top please.


----------



## BILLMORRIS

Pls. call 604 837 1064


----------



## Immus21

Bump it up!


----------



## Immus21

Will be at JnL Aquatics this Saturday picking up a tank for a family memeber. If anyone wants any Severum fry I'll bring them along. Time not firm yet but most likely late morning or early afternoon. Will confirm tomorrow.


----------



## Immus21

Bump it up! Meetup in Tricities next Sat possible. Please Pm for details.


----------



## Immus21

To the top.


----------



## Immus21

Bump! Will consider a trade for BNPs.


----------



## sunshine_1965

Your inbox is full. I might be able to help with some BNP in trade for sevs. How many and what size you looking for?


----------



## sunshine_1965

Some great looking fish here guys/gals. Get some while you can.


----------



## Immus21

sunshine_1965 said:


> Some great looking fish here guys/gals. Get some while you can.


Thanks. They really don't hit their full glory colorwise till 3" or 4". Don't let the drab juvie color fool you they have stunning coloration when bigger!


----------



## Immus21

Bump it on up.


----------

